# Seeking kenpoists in Phoenix area



## bujuts (Mar 31, 2004)

Greetings,

I'm just looking around for some other kenpoists in the Phoenix metro area interested in training on weekends, perhaps a week day night some time.  I live in Tempe close to A.S.U.  I can take it, and I can deliver it, and am always interested in training with others.

Any and all responses welcome.

Cheers and good day.

Steven Brown
Universal Kenpo Federation
Tempe, AZ
bujuts@msn.com


----------



## Shiatsu (Mar 31, 2004)

Mr C.  also known as golden dragon on here is from there.


----------



## Brother John (Mar 31, 2004)

bujuts said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> 
> I'm just looking around for some other kenpoists in the Phoenix metro areaQUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Shiatsu (Mar 31, 2004)

I didn't know he was in that area.  That would definately be well worth checking out. :asian:


----------



## Elfan (Apr 25, 2004)

http://kenponet.tripod.com/studionet/arizona.html

There is a list of schools in Arizona.  I can recommend  Lawrence Robinson's school.


----------

